# Ecran ipod 4GB sombre



## davidoffski (13 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
mon ipod 4gb (format un peu carré) à l'écran qui est complètement sombre, on arrive tout juste à lire mais c'est vraiment catastrophe  je les réinitialisé via itunes, redémarré, etc mais toujours pas d'amélioration. Quand je vais dans réglages, écran, luminosité, la barre est effectivement à la moitié mais en augmentant à 100% rien ne change 

quelqu'un aurait-il une idée svp ?

merci d'avance


----------



## killers460 (13 Juillet 2010)

je pense que c'est le rétroéclairage qui est mort mais si des experts peuvent confirmer??


----------



## davidoffski (13 Juillet 2010)

ce qui veut dire que je dois changer une pièce ?

vous pouvez m'aider svp ?

mille mercis


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2010)

Oui, il faut changer la pièce servant à l'éclairage. Ce n'est pas simple à première vue.


----------

